# Exeter based & looking for riding



## Piaffe123 (9 September 2015)

Hi all!

I'm about to move to Exeter to study my Masters and am wondering if there's anyone in the area who would be interested in having their horse ridden during the week, especially with the winter hours creeping around again.

I'm a 22 year old experienced rider, have ridden since I was a dot and have had my own horses and ponies since I was 7. For the last couple of years I've been riding a family friends dressage warmbloods, including a 4 year old so I am competent with hot and tricky horses and lots of horse care experience. I've got experience show jumping, dressage and eventing. Whilst I did my undergraduate degree I rode on my university's BUCS teams so rode a huge variety of horses and ponies then.

I'll be based in the city centre but will have my car with me so happy to drive a little out. Money will be pretty tight for me this year so I'd ideally be interested in doing chores in return for riding a couple of times a week. I am quite tall so feel more comfortable on something 15.2hh and up but I'm slim so depending on the pony I could ride smaller.

Drop me a PM if you think you might have something


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (9 September 2015)

Try "The Nutty Nags" on FB as well as other regional pages on there.

I'm in East Devon, so can keep an eye out for you if you like.


----------



## Piaffe123 (10 September 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## katherine1975 (10 September 2015)

Have a look on preloved. There are also Exeter horsey groups on Facebook and I have seen a few adverts for people who would like their horses exercised.


----------



## katherine1975 (10 September 2015)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...-for-someone-to-ride-2-or-3-times-a-week.html


----------



## Piaffe123 (11 September 2015)

Thank you Katherine, he sounds lovely but they're asking for a contribution to costs and I'm hoping to find someone who needs their horse exercising in return for chores/just as they need help timewise rather than financially. Masters year is very expensive as it is unfortunately!

I'll have a look for more Exeter FB groups, I'm already a member of one


----------



## tamsinkb (14 September 2015)

I'm  probably  too far away, about 30 miles  north of Exeter, but have a lovely  16. 3 tb that needs exercising!


----------



## Piaffe123 (16 September 2015)

I think that sadly would be too far for me to afford the petrol regularly


----------

